# Wrapping with brightly colored thread....



## galaxy51 (Feb 4, 2009)

When wrapping guides with brightly colored thread on a dark colored blank do I need to first put a layer of white thread down and coat that with color preserver? After using color preserver do I need to put a coat of finish over that or does it serve as a finish? I have wrapped a few rods but did not care about color and found the color of wrapping thread to blend in with the rod blank color when applying rod finish without first applying a color preserver. A steer in the right direction will be appreciated.
Cory


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

You can also paint the area under the wraps with spray paint,


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Painting under the area with white paint will make colors brighter, and it doesn't hurt to use color preserver as well. I have gotten my guides layed out and taped off around the areas I want to paint, then I just spray, let it dry, and start wrapping after the paint is fully cured. Depending on the paint type, that may be a few days.


----------



## galaxy51 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have never bought a book on the subject. Do you have any recomendations of an inexpensive book that uses modern materials and doesn't get too fancy. Even a link to an internet site that explains the basics of decorative wrapping would work too. 
I have an old solid white fiberglass rod with wooden foregrip and lower grip. Its not worth rebuilding but I want to give that old rod a new lease on life. Unlike the other rods I have built it is white. Can I wrap the guides with a couple colors and then coat with color preservative or one color, preservative, second color, preservative. After letting that dry well add one coat of finish?
The look I am after is a small band of color and then switch colors to look like a lot of the older factory built rods.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You can do the coat of CP all at once. If I'm doing bright colors, I just wrap it all, then brush on CP, and use a gauze pad about 4"x4" to wick away excess. It basically soaks into the thread and prevents epoxy from penetrating the thread. There are arguments that it weakens the bond of the finish since it doesn't fully penetrate the thread. As for a book on decorative wrapping, if you can find Dale Clemens Thread Art book it's a great one. They can be had for about 35-45 bucks. Billy Vivona's book is also a very good one, and I think it runs around 40 bucks.


----------



## galaxy51 (Feb 4, 2009)

You mention paint that might need several days to cure. Are there spray paints to avoid or that are more desireable for this use? I'm thinking enamels and laquers or the newer latex based paints?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I like Duplicolor enamel. I've used it to plaint blanks before and it works very well. I usually hit it with several top coats of clear coat when painting a blank with wet sanding between coats. The enamel resists chipping very well, and the clear coat helps with that as well. For guides, you don't need to worry about the clear coat since the finish and thread will cover the paint.


----------

